# How can I protect my RAW photos from JPEG destruction?



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

one of the reasons I'm discouraged from posting pics of my details is the fact that the wet and slippery RAW images from my Canon S90 lose that crucial edge when converting to JPEG. 

Can I post RAW images on the net?

Or is their anyway to convert to JPEG without having the sharpness clipped off the image?

Whats the good of RAW if I can't email it to anybody or post it on the net? I'm desperate to show off my great work (at least I think its great  ).

I refuse to post a JPEG in a proper detailing thread ever. Its just frustrating!

I'm a total photography noob (hence the P&S). Help appreciated.

Cheers,

Nick.


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

When I shoot in RAW, I do whatever touch ups in Photoshop, save as a JPEG as a maximum quality image and upload using Flickr. That way no crispness is lost.

Eg:










This was shot in RAW using a Sigma 10-22 and edited in Photoshop and uploaded to Flickr and you can see the picture still has its crispness.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

process it properly, using something like lightroom or UFRaw. You don't say what processing you're using now... and RAW is useless on the web.

JPG in high quality (which should be >95, really) loses minimal quality whilst reducing space.

Bret


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> JPG in high quality (which should be >95, really) loses minimal quality whilst reducing space.
> 
> Bret


I appreciate the advice Bret but losing 5% seems like a big price to pay. Its the difference between a 5 hour detail and a 20 hour detail. Losing that extra bit of pop in the paint is ridiculous.

I'm looking at my RAW photos now and I can't bear to see them as jpegs. Its horrific even when image quality is cranked right up.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

it's not 5%. You have a different problem. What programs are you using and with what settings?

This is a 97 JPG.










Bret


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

VZSS250 said:


> I appreciate the advice Bret but losing 5% seems like a big price to pay. Its the difference between a 5 hour detail and a 20 hour detail. Losing that extra bit of pop in the paint is ridiculous.


you lose more when you take a picture compared to real life. besides, you also then have to worry about whether people's monitors are calibrated properly, screen resolution, etc,etc. just post them up!


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

VZSS250 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> one of the reasons I'm discouraged from posting pics of my details is the fact that the wet and slippery RAW images from my Canon S90 lose that crucial edge when converting to JPEG.
> 
> ...


Read what this professional says about RAW.
www.kenrockwell.com/index.htm


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Ken... here the link  http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/raw.htm

Bret


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm using Canon Digital Photo Pro for processing.


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

*you have little to no control...*



VZSS250 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> one of the reasons I'm discouraged from posting pics of my details is the fact that the wet and slippery RAW images from my Canon S90 lose that crucial edge when converting to JPEG.
> 
> ...


You have little to no control how others will see/view/copy your images...
you can only control your side... working on calibrated equipment, using quality software...
once on the www... it is out of your control...


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm afraid that you will always lose quality when saving as a Jpeg, *by its nature it is a lossy format*. The more you open, touch up and resave as a Jpeg the more detail you will lose.


----------

